# Dose this sound more reasonable about the NBA?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dose this video seem a little more believable than what Tim Donaghy (betting ref) is saying about the NBA. Everyone has a perception that the NBA is fixed but is Donaghy just bringing out what he can think of to help himself out even if what hes saying isn't the truth?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that the character assassination on the part of the NBA shows that they have very little to stand on.

Here are the things that I take issue with: 

NBA fines and suspends for critical comments about questionable officiating. This doesn't accomplish what the rule was designed to, rather it removes public criticism as one of the available avenues for problem correction. 

Private discipline of refs who are to have been found in error

The NBA employs and disciplines the people who are charged with maintaining the integrity of the game. Now when you consider the dollar value to both the NBA and the teams in question, the need for an objective observer becomes apparent.


----------

